# Plants Online



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i was planning on ordering some plants online since my local retailers barely have anything good. what are the best/recommended sites you guys use?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Plantedtank.net is a good place to buy more of a single order of plants.. such as a couple of crypts, and the like of. The good thing about this site is that you are buying plants from other hobbyists, so the price and shipping is very cheap and can be worth it. Just be sure to check out the member's user feedback before buying from them. If you want to use this website, sign up for an account and you will be able to access the buying/trading/selling section of the forum, called the 'Swap N Shop'. I have bought many times from users on these forums, and I have always been satisfied with the plants/shipping. 

If you are willing to pay higher shipping prices from online retailers, http://www.aquariumplants.com/Default.asp?Redirected=Y
Aquarium Plants is a great place to buy plants off of. Although I have not personally bought from them, they are known for selling high quality plants. Again, the shipping won't be cheap. 

Another option is Aquarium Garden, http://www.aquariumgarden.com
an online seller who has a cheaper shipping price. They have a large selection of plants, so you should definitely check them out as well. Good luck. 


edit: fixed your link


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, I'll ,make sure to check them out sometime soon. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I second all Vinny's suggestions.

Also, if you are looking for specific plants, Aquabid is a good place. There are some individuals from Asia selling though, so watch out for them (shipping is usually alot more and takes awhile).

Another online store is Aquabotanic.com. I just recently made an order there and the plants were very healthy. They were also bigger than other stores I've ordered from, so thats a plus.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Robert has very nice plants at aquabotanic but shipping is likely higher than most other places. Still you get more than what you pay for.


----------

